

More Americans killed in gun deaths than in terrorist attacks - denzil_correa
http://amanpour.blogs.cnn.com/2013/01/15/more-americans-killed-by-guns-than-by-terrorists/

======
FellowTraveler
Just wanted to point out that banning guns will increase the number of gun
deaths, and legalizing guns will decrease the number of gun deaths.

[http://orlingrabbe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/wpid-
Ayj53...](http://orlingrabbe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/wpid-Ayj53JB.jpg)

~~~
officialjunk
what if we legalize terrorism then? ;)

